# Recommended reading: book on the arowana trade (and tropical fish trade in general)



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

The book is The Dragon Behind the Glass, by Emily Voigt.

I read this book over the summer and it was very good, though depressing. The first part is fairly absurd, as the author -- who doesn't start out as a fish person -- talks about how arowanas became popular, meets with various fish breeders, and goes to a fish show, where she is impressed with how expensive the fish are.

The second part outlines her travels to Borneo and elsewhere to find arowanas in the wild. The environment they are from is being devastated and corruption in the government and in the fish industry are making it worse. Still, it's worth reading just to get an idea of what's really going on behind the scenes.

The book is also available through the Toronto Public Library system as both a paper book and an e-book.


----------

